# Safari Crashes



## Diz (Sep 7, 2010)

I recently updated my Safari web browser to the latest whatever version, and added a bunch of extensions to it.

I realized that I didn't really need all of the extensions that I had, and removed some.

Now Safari crashes as soon as I try to run it. 

I've already restarted my computer, which solved the problem when it happened earlier, but that didn't help. I also tried to repair Safari using the installer, and when that didn't work, uninstalled and re installed it. Nothing. 

If it helps, I'm using Vista.

What are some other possible things that I should try to get it working again, and how do I prevent something like this from happening again?


----------



## H-land (Sep 7, 2010)

_Ditto_ said:


> Safari web browser





_Ditto_ said:


> Vista


..._why_.
You should really get a new OS and a new browser.

I mean, unless you're SURE that that's not your problem (because it looks like one to me), we need more details.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 8, 2010)

...try Firefox? Seriously, Safari on a Vista? Do you have Internet Explorer? Does that work?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 8, 2010)

uh, delete your local setting and see if that works?


----------



## Diz (Sep 8, 2010)

superbird said:


> ...try Firefox? Seriously, Safari on a Vista? Do you have Internet Explorer? Does that work?


Yeah, I've been using Google Chrome to access the internet.



H-land said:


> You should really get a new OS and a new browser.


I've tried Ubuntu on this computer, but it won't recognize my wireless card. 



sreservoir said:


> uh, delete your local setting and see if that works?


Thanks! I've done that, and now I'm re-installing Safari.

And.....still nothing.


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 8, 2010)

Vista sucks. I should know, I use it. Firefox or Chrome. The only ways to go. Get Windows 7 if you can. Otherwise, you'll be Googling a _lot_ of Vista fixes. I've been having to tear this thing apart just to get basic software to work properly, and even now somethings (browser and internet things especially) still don't always work properly.

Is there any specific reason you have to go back to Safari? Otherwise, just stay on Chrome. It will have _fewer_ issues on Vista.


----------



## Diz (Sep 8, 2010)

I know Vista sucks, but for now, I can't just magic up myself a new computer. Besides, Safari _used_ to work with it. I want to keep Safari because I like it, and the features it has that Chrome doesn't.


----------



## H-land (Sep 10, 2010)

_Ditto_ said:


> [Safari] has [features] that Chrome doesn't.


Like what?


----------



## NismoZ (Sep 10, 2010)

Uh, first, why the hell do you _want_ to use Safari? The only reason I used to use it was because I had a Mac with almost no free disk space.

The newest version may not be compatible with Vista; if you can go back to Safari 4, it may help. Also, if there's any way you can get all of the add-ons back onto it without running it, you could fix it like that. I also have a feeling that upgrading your OS would probably help.


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 11, 2010)

Features Safari has over Firefox:

Favorites screen.

X-out reminders.

???

Profit!!!


----------



## Adriane (Sep 11, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> X-out reminders.


... and these are?

(also Firefox wins for being cross-platform _and_ open-source)


----------



## Superbird (Sep 11, 2010)

When you're going to close a window, it usually warns you about losing stuff first. A feauture that I've found very useful.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 11, 2010)

...which firefox has as an option and something like four add-ons.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 11, 2010)

Firefox has that switched on by default when you download it. o.o Well, when you close the window, not the tab.


----------

